# Shopping / Checkout Experiences with Fulfillment Services



## raiinstorm (May 7, 2007)

I've found so much amazing information here since I joined, more than I've been able to find on my own in ages. I'm speechless!
But now that I've narrowed down some of the best possible fulfillment services that seem to work best for me, I have a few questions.

Here's what I REALLY need!
I need to be able to bring the shirts to my site to sell them on my unique URL (so it's not like... www.theirsites.com/myname)

Second, when they go to check out, I need it to be not blaring obvious who prints my shirts (welcomeee to Printfection!!) etc. Because I want them to keep coming back to my site instead of just saying (ahh heck, I'll create my own designs!)
Granted, I dont want to go and have to hand-fill in order requests for my customers either! That'd be awful!

Does anyone have any suggestions to meet those requirements?

Thanks
~Rain


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Here's what I REALLY need!
> I need to be able to bring the shirts to my site to sell them on my unique URL (so it's not like... www.theirsites.com/myname)


I think any of the fulfillment companies can do that. You just have to know how to build your own site and add the product graphics there.

For example, CafePress has a few third party software creations like CPShop that will allow you to host your cafepress products on your own website (yoursite.com). 



> Second, when they go to check out, I need it to be not blaring obvious who prints my shirts (welcomeee to Printfection!!) etc. Because I want them to keep coming back to my site instead of just saying (ahh heck, I'll create my own designs!)


I wouldn't worry about this too much. I don't think a customer is going to see "welcome to printfection" and decide not to finish the purchase.

If the customer had the skills and desires to make their own shirt, they wouldn't be shopping in your store. It's not too much of a secret that t-shirt making places exist. They would find them with or without your help 

Remember, they may be able to make a t-shirt, but they can't make YOUR t-shirt with YOUR original design that you're selling. It's something they can ONLY buy from you.

There's also the convenience factor. Your shirt is already made and ready to buy with a few clicks. Whereas they would have to know a graphics program, know how to get around the fulfillment companies website, learn about the process, create the design, upload the design. Whereas they can just make a couple of clicks and just buy it from you.

If you're having the fulfillment company process the orders for you (process credit cards), then it's VERY important that they make their prescense known during the checkout process. It might even be a legal requirement.

This is because you don't want your orders getting charged back because they are buying from "Rain's T-Shirt Shop", but they see a charge on their card from printfection.com or cafepress.com or whereever. They may not remember what that purchase was for and dispute it with their credit card (resulting in a loss of a sale to you and loss of revenue to both you and the fulfillment company).

If you want to do all the ecommerce stuff yourself and just have a company print and ship your orders for you, there are a few options to go with there as well. You could find someone in your area (or someone on these forums) with a DTG printer to print your orders as they come in. Or you could use a screen printing company that does fulfillment and just get some shirts printed up and send them the order details as they come in to ship the orders out for you.


----------

